# Recent goat hikes



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Here are some pics of a couple of hikes we took recently. Goats and goatpacker's in heaven. We had it all to ourselves. Not a long hike, but rough country to get into. Sure worth it tho. If it was easy it would be full of people.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow. Great hike!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks beautiful there this time of year. Great Shots!


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Notice the orange collars (from Butt Head Packgoat supply). That's because it's deer season. We saw no hunters, tho, except close to the road. These pics were taken a couple of miles from the road.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

that is so beautiful! I cant wait til I get mine so I can post some pictures!!!


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful scenery there!!!! Thanks for sharing the pics .... 

I hope some day to get out that way and enjoy it in person... in the meantime please keep posting pics of your adventures


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

If you subscribe to Goat Tracks Magazine you can read about last summer's adventure. Shannon, the owner/editor of GTM, was kind enough to publish a story I wrote, called "Goat Packing the Gold Dust Trail". If you can get the pdf file of the fall 2009 issue the pics show up much better than in the printed version.


----------

